# 3 Sows and 1 Boar FS - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

We have 3 Sows and 1 Boar for sale. Two sows are Berkshire (black) and 1 is a Yorkshire (White). All have had successful litters and were reintroduced to the Boar for September farrowing. The Boar is a Birkshire/Duroc cross. All a friendly and don't mind being handled. $300 each for the Sows and $200 for the Boar or $1,000 for all. I'll be adding pictures soon. We're just getting out of the hog business.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Let's see if I can get some pictures loaded...


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

The white sow is starting to fill her udder. She's been very consistent with her litters. Easy births and a great mother. If she doesn't sell prior to birth, we'll take her off the market until the piglets are weaned. 

We sell our butcher weight pigs at $300 each (aught to be higher IMHO as they sell out quickly), so this is a great deal on these sows and boar. We feed our animals naturally. No antibiotics. No hormones. No animal byproducts. These are healthy animals ready to give you cute wee-wee-wee-all-the-way-home piggies!

Just noticed the date. Geesh. You'd think I'd remember to set the date on the camera when switching out the batteries. Obviously it's not January in northwestern Illinois in these pictures, otherwise there'd be lots of snow and nothing green! LOL.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

The white one just had 6 piglets, so she's off the market until they're weaned, unless you want to buy her AND her piglets. We still have the two black ones.


----------

